# Cloudland Canyon Statepark, GA



## molested_cow (Nov 19, 2009)

Caught the last colors before fall is gone. The canyon is breath taking, photos don't do any justice. The only regret I had was, it was a cloudless day with full moon. I wish I could stay for the night to take star trail shots with the canyon lit by the moon light.

Also, this is the first official outing with my newly acquired Nikon F4s. I wasn't entirely happy with it since the scan from the negatives weren't much better than my old F501. So I sent it for overhauling at KEH after I did this series, no idea what difference it's going to make yet.

I did quite a bit of post processing, bumping the saturation, levels etc. I did selective blur to a few of them. What's more important to me is to bring up that feeling I had when I was there in person. Hope these will convey the message.






































and... a blooper.






Here's the gallery: Cloudland Canyon pictures by molested_cow - Photobucket


----------



## jdjd1118 (Nov 20, 2009)

In my opinion, the processing is a little over done.  The pics seem to be overexposed and in some the depth of field seems to be a little shallow.  If this is how you like your pics, then good job.  Otherwise, this seems like a place that I would absolutely enjoy!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah I like more punch to my photos, especially with fall colors. It's a little hard for me to get the crispness of digital photos with negative scans. Can't wait for full frame to come down in price even more.


----------

